# Little Bleak?



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey,

The Wy responses are not looking very good. I originally from Gillette (dont hold that against me) but stuck in a drepressing place called CA. Living here sure makes you appericate good old Wy. Thought our spot on this forum could use more than one post. Later,

Rhys


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, you know what they say about Wyoming, only a few people even have computers, let alone electricity!

I'd have to say me finding this forums was about like finding a needle in a haystack. Totally random that I found it, glad I did.

Wyoming is a great place. I can be someplace that I can shoot in under 5 minutes with no one around. 


Zhur


----------



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

I hear ya, they have a trap and pistol range on base but to shoot rifles I have to travel about an hour to get there. I headed home for a month of archery haunting and fun in Sept. It is also nice to be able to carry a loaded gun on your hip or car without breaking laws!! 

Rhys


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

katera said:


> It is also nice to be able to carry a loaded gun on your hip or car without breaking laws!!
> 
> Rhys


this is very true I'm stuck working in ND and there is NO where to shoot at all and i have to do so much Bs because i do travel with my gun so your very right about how nice the gun laws are in wy


----------

